# Dual Mini M shrimp setup



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys going the shrimp route so I don't have to mess with co2 and ferts and what not. Here's what I have so far, still waiting on my filter guards, ss mesh, RO unit and remineralizer. Hopefully I can find a light to hang over both tanks at once but for now I've got little 9w clamp on and getting second one tomorrow. Once tanks are cycled I plan to put PRL in one and undecided on the other.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Maybe you should just get a long led fixture for it 

What substrate is it?


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I might do that lol, I just like the light hanging above and don't want to have "high light" and I'm using aquasoil. Hopefully I can find a solar 2, aqua forest has a used one they said they would sell me but only with arm which is good, but then they quoted me a absolutely ridiculous price lol.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

You can't hang a fixture??

I'm sure it was lol.

The aquasoil looked tan in the pictures haha


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hu??? And yeah almost the price of buying a new Setup. It's covered in bubbles lol


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I said you can't hang a led fixture?

Oh ya!, check out truaqua.com

They having a clearance on there clip on led fixture really cheap.

And oh no wonder it looks tan haha


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I mean you could but IMO nothing looks better than the ada fixtures. They are much more expensive... More so than the entire two tank setup actually but I like the looks. I will stay with the $20 clip ons for now though lol. What's a good filter that's in tank? I have that fluval one right now and it's very noisy. Tempted to get a second 2213


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

One more 2213/2213 and I'll be good to go.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice twin setup once you get another 2213 

What moss?


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks man, it's just regular java moss. Idk if I should go with another canister or the sponge along with small internal. You can tell how much dirtier the water is in right tank. You think this filter and the small sponge I got from you would be enough without me having to hear loud bubbles all night lol


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya I can tell the difference.

All sponge make a noise though. So it also depends on how strong the air pump you'll be using on how big the bubbles are and the noise caused by them.


----------

